# Gothic Candle holder make over



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok so i picked up this old ugly frame









took out the glass and card board backing hit it with black spray paint








then i spray painted the card board backing black put glass back in with cardboard backing and added this candle 








I love how it truned out and it stays up year around in my living room


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

That's lovely!!! What a great idea, too, and a neat way to recycle something that, frankly, was quite unsightly.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tyrant said:


> That's lovely!!! What a great idea, too, and a neat way to recycle something that, frankly, was quite unsightly.


ya it is much improved


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

LOVE this. And the coffin home sweet home, too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> LOVE this. And the coffin home sweet home, too!


thank you the sign came from joans last year


----------

